# What is this



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Found this tonight I know the ones on the right are whites but what is the one on the left oyster? If so how do you cook it


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Picture


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Dryad's saddle/pheasant back/hawks wing/..Edible and very good. It has to be really tender, or it's truck tire tough to chew..If your knife cuts the edges with ease your good. If not, toss it. Butter, S&P, minced garlic, crackers, good snacks..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538592


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I have read that the older ones that are bug free can be dried and ground for use in soups.

Follow through these threads in the Mushroom forum for recipe ideas and to learn what others are saying.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538592

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538052


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Found these in my backyard. So are they pheasant back mushrooms?


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Martian said:


> Found these in my backyard. So are they pheasant back mushrooms?


Yes they are


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

just cooked up a couple sliced thin in bacon fat , butter and a touch of salt, awsum!. The pieces I cut too thick were like rubber, but I know what to do know, what a great find for me, cause I never find morels, and I understand these have a longer growing season


----------

